# River Phoenix MBTI



## freeness (Aug 9, 2016)

What would you type the famous actor? 

My guess, after watching many interviews and reading biographies, would be INFP. But I can also, at times, see INFJ. Now I know their cognitives functions are entirely different... but I can see his prominent Fi at times... but also his use of Fe... so I'm at a loss.


----------



## KillerQueenx (Mar 3, 2017)

Probably one of my favorite actors! I want to say INFP, just because of his acting choices; however, I can definitely see him as an INFJ.


----------

